# GIGA to KONTAKT conversion?



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey guys, 

So I want to convert my Gigastudio 3 instruments into Kontakt accurately. I tried using G-Player, but it ended up being crap. I imported it into Kontakt, but there was no way I could really edit it (represents the various sample groups as numerous groups in Kontakt). 

I looked into Chicken Systems translator. Has anybody had experience using this and if so, do you think it can convert complicated Giga patches into Kontakt patches accurately? The free/trial version of Translator is useless as it doesn't allow actual conversions, so I'd like an opinion before possibly plopping down $150 for it. 

Thanks in advance!!

- Aaron


----------



## wst3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Translator is pretty darned good, and the developer is constantly updating it, and usually I even like the updates<G>... it has become much easier to use over the years!

But it can not work miracles... and even Garth will admit as much.

Giga to anything is a difficult translation because Giga had some really cool features, and not all of them have made it into more modern sample players.

I wish I truly understood exactly what's under the hood that makes it so difficult.

FWIW, there are only four libraries for which I find the translation to Kontakt to be severely lacking:
- Garritan Orchestral Strings (I'll eventually replace it with something more modern, just not sure which one)

- Larry Seyer Acoustic Bass (since replaced by OTS acoustic bass, but I do miss the Seyer bass a little)

- Scarbee's original Fingered and Slapped basses. I love these things, but I've been pretty happy with the OTS basses as their replacements.

Other than that I've been pleased with the translations, even if they were not 100% perfect.

Recently I tried G-Player again, and the current version is heads above the last time, and it seems to do a pretty good job with GOS, but there are still quirks with the basses - and shame on me for not putting together a report for the developer. Have you tried it recently?

I do not have a lot of GS3 libraries, and I know that these have tended to be more difficult than earlier libraries if they used the more advanced features.

My gut reaction at this point is that we are all going to have to eventually give up on our older libraries, which is a shame, but the newer libraries do have new features, which takes some of the sting out of it I guess.

Please report back if you find a solution!!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Will keep you posted!

- A


----------



## synthetic (Sep 19, 2013)

Translator doesn't do well with GS3 instruments in my experience, especially if they have any fancy programming at all. It will read the 24-bit audio, but any iMIDI or crossfading gets messed up. Sonic Implants orchestral stuff is about 50/50, Scarbee maybe 25% functional. If you want to do a bunch of your own programming then it will at least get you started. It also sounds different, brighter and thinner. 

Also, I think the Giga-Kontakt converter built into Kontakt is licensed from Translator.


----------

